# Sad experience with wild mouse.



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a pretty sad story..so my house has mice in it. We've been hearing them chewing the walls for a few weeks now so my brother set up a mouse trap under the stove to catch it. Apparently he caught one, but he set the trap up and caught another. It didn't die when it was caught and flailed behind a cabinet, the trap still intact. We couldn't get it out so we left there. An hour later my brother left to pick up his girlfriend from work and I came upstairs, and as I was walking I could still hear the trap clicking against the floor but it was a lot louder..and sure enough in the middle of my kitchen floor was a poor baby mouse with its leg caught on the trap. It was jumping around and looked absolutely terrified. I quickly sat on the floor and picked it up and tried to comfort it for a few minutes, but it gave me a nasty bite on my pinkie finger. (made me remember how much rodent bites hurt!) My brother came home a minutes later and when he walked in he didn't even let me explain what was happening before he snatched the trap, letting the mouse dangle by it's paw, and threw it outside. I'm heartbroken. I know that there was no hope for the baby anyway, and that I could never tame it, but he didn't even try to hold its body up or anything. The lack of care for rats/mice around my house is ridiculous. Anyway, story over. I just thought I'd share that since it was rodent-related. I cleaned the wound with peroxide, and hopefully it'll clear up.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

When we had a mouse infestation in the house when I was a child, I was terrified of them. We put up the awful sticky traps, poison etc. Looking back on it fills me with sadness - now that I have a much more meaningful understanding of rodents. We never did catch anything, the mice always outsmarted us.  They would chew the green poison off the grain and eat that, leaving all the poison shells on the plate. Eventually we ended up getting a cat and the mice ran away. If I ever experienced the same situation myself, I would definitely use humane live traps instead. Do not know what I would do with them once I caught them but i cannot stand the sticky traps. They are so cruel.


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

We ended up with a cat too. It was only way. He never catches them (he's an indoor lazy fat cat), but he must scare them enough for them not to enter the house anymore. I refuse use the traps they are inhumane. We brought boxes and boxed all food and taped all small gaps. It seemed to put a stop to it thankfully.


----------

